

Dim lighting sparks creativity - sharan

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.psmag.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;news-blog&#x2F;dim-lighting-sparks-creativity-60437&#x2F;
======
Noxchi
It definitely does. I get a lot of ideas when I'm laying in my bed really
sleepy looking at the two dim bedlights that are on while the rest of the room
is black.

------
Sealy
Maybe this could explain why hackers love to code late at night. I'm
definitely more productive at night then in the day time.

